# [WOIN] Making a Steampunk Wuxia setting, any sources you can recommend?



## Shadow88 (Jan 15, 2018)

If you're wondering, the setting in question is the result of having watched _Into the Badlands _and _Thunderbolt Fantasy_ around the same time as playing through _Assassin's Creed Syndicate_ and then initially trying to make it for the Cypher System before realising that it doesn't have enough emphasis on combat to work for a wuxia setting.

Now; I've got the two main books - OLD and NEW - but I was wondering if there were any other sourcebooks or other publications that had stuff that could be useful for this, even if it needed reflavouring (ie; there's no firearms in the setting, but it seems the Musketeer career can just be re-worked to focus around crossbows and hand crossbows without any real mechanical alterations beyond replacing the word "musket" or "pistol" with "crossbow").  Like is there a collection of magical/technological items outside those two books that I can reflavour as clockwork or technomagical devices?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 15, 2018)

The gadgets in Modern Equipment might be reflavourable?


----------



## Shadow88 (Jan 15, 2018)

Just grabbed it and had a skim through - plenty of possibilities there, thanks.

Also grabbed Action Careers out of curiosity, and I think some of the stuff in here could work as well.  Might find a way to use these mutations as a way to represent the characters having mastered their Gift*.  Not all of them, obviously, just some of the basic augmentative ones like Enhanced Agility.

*The term I'm using to explain how they can do the insane stuff typical to wuxia cinema - leaping a storey or two into the air, for instance, or having the speed and reflexes to parry crossbow bolts with ease - it's actually a bit of a misnomer even in-universe, a holdover from when people believed it was something you were born with rather than something that anyone could learn.  People know better in the setting's present, but the name had been used for so long that it's kind of stuck.


----------



## M3woods (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm sure there's a few articles at the WOIN Patreon, EONS, that might be usable/hackable for a steampunk setting. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using EN World mobile app


----------



## Shadow88 (Jan 15, 2018)

Yeah, I thought EONS would have something.  Was going to sign up for that this afternoon after work.


----------



## M3woods (Jan 15, 2018)

And I've got the bare bone beginnings of an airship construction system somewhere around here. I designed it to match the starship construction rules from NEW. I'll scrounge it up and see how much needs doing to make it complete enough for use. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using EN World mobile app


----------



## Shadow88 (Jan 15, 2018)

M3woods said:


> And I've got the bare bone beginnings of an airship construction system somewhere around here. I designed it to match the starship construction rules from NEW. I'll scrounge it up and see how much needs doing to make it complete enough for use.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using EN World mobile app




That sounds pretty cool.  Was still debating whether to have airships in this or not but I'm sure someone could get some use out of that.


----------

